
Researchers improve efficiency of human walking - SpaceInvader
https://www.nsf.gov/news/news_images.jsp?cntn_id=134667&org=NSF
======
kzhahou
Does an unpowered clutch engage a spring in parallel with the Achilles tendon
when the foot is on the ground, offloading the calf muscles and making walking
easier?

~~~
diminoten
That's... exactly what the caption under the first image says.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
He's mocking the article, which repeats that caption on every picture.

~~~
_0ffh
The problem is, the linked "article" is not the article.

This is the article:
[https://www.nsf.gov/news/news_summ.jsp?org=NSF&cntn_id=13466...](https://www.nsf.gov/news/news_summ.jsp?org=NSF&cntn_id=134667&preview=false)

------
DubiousPusher
[https://www.cmu.edu/me/news/archive/2015/collins-
clutch.html](https://www.cmu.edu/me/news/archive/2015/collins-clutch.html)

A more conventional article about the device and related paper.

------
joe_the_user
I've studied a number of martial arts and body work disciplines. One thing we
did was teach people is to walk more efficiently - it's not hard given that
the average person just follows the example of their peers and then allows
habitual muscle tension to gradually interfere.

The thing about this device is I suspect that even if did work, it would just
allow people to just further lower their level of coordination and ultimately
have rather poor health results.

~~~
panorama
What is the correct method of walking?

~~~
joe_the_user
Well,

Essentially "correct," or at least elegant, walking involves balance and a
lack of tension. Naturally learning this requires a lot of direct experience
since walking is primarily a reflex activity. However, walking is at the same
a skill which can be learned and modified if someone looks into hands-on
methods.

However, you can get some idea reading about The Alexander Technique, The
Feldenkrais Method, Tai Chi and so forth.

[1]
[http://www.alexandertechnique.com/at.htm](http://www.alexandertechnique.com/at.htm)
[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feldenkrais_Method](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feldenkrais_Method)
[3]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tai_chi](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tai_chi)

------
ylem
Here's a link to the nature article:
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/natu...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature14288.html#figures)

------
deegles
I wonder if they also increase the efficiency of running. Maybe the first
marathon runner to break the 2-hour barrier will be wearing them.

If the efficiency increase is significant, I could see it becoming common to
wear for commuting to work. You could run longer distances with less wear on
your body.

~~~
snarkyturtle
I feel like the running community would shun them, since it's technically an
method of assistance.

Besides, I bet for ultra-elite marathon runners, the bulk of the shoe would
outweigh the benefits it provides. You're talking about people who wear super-
light minimalist shoes because it gives them an advantage.

~~~
Someone
Depends on a lot of factors, including whether the public would like it (would
they applaud the higher speeds or find it cheating?)

There already is a lot of assistance in athletics, not even limited to
footwear. For example, running tracks have 9 lanes nowadays, even though only
8 people start in sprinting events. Reason? The innermost lane is softer, for
middle and long distance runners; the other 8 are harder for the shorter
distances.

On the other hand, it always surprises me that, in athletics, competitors wear
numbers tied to their shirts with safety pins. Especially in the 100m and
200m, the one on the back of the runner must cause significant drag.

------
amelius
"Download the high resolution of the image"

Unfortunately, the "high" resolution only holds for the x and y dimensions,
not the t dimension.

------
jules
Though what we really need is a device to decrease the efficiency of human
walking.

~~~
chrisBob
That is already a mature technology. I prefer to use a heavy pack but cell
phones are also a popular technique.

~~~
anon4
There's an even simpler device -- the string. Simply tie your ankles together
and presto.

------
kbar13
interesting. I didn't know that an unpowered clutch engages a spring in
parallel with the Achilles tendon when the foot is on the ground, offloading
the calf muscles and making walking easier.

~~~
socialist_coder
I thought it was common knowlege? I know I've heard it enough times.

------
trose
I guess you could say he's got a _spring_ in his step...

------
rjurney
I could imagine military applications for this... especially if a soldier is
armored, carrying a pack, etc.

------
bougiefever
Maybe these can just do my exercising for me so I can watch more Netflix

------
epicureanideal
I hope we'll soon be able to buy one of these. I'd get one.

------
tacon
This is amazing, though I admit I had to click through just to see if it was
an April Fools headline leftover.

------
swehner
April fool's leftover?

